#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό για μη φωτορεαλιστική απεικόνιση (non photorealistic rendering)

## Structur

Η μη φωτορεαλιστική απεικόνιση non photorealistic rendering έχει γίνει "ξανά" της μόδας. Πολλές φορές ο "πιστός" φωτορεαλισμός αποτυγχάνει, όταν αυτή η "μέθοδος" δίνει στον πελάτη δυνατότητα για καλύτερη κατανόηση του ποιο θα είναι το τελικό πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα.

Το λογισμικό που θεωρώ κορυφαίο είναι το Piranesi. Άλλα προγράμματα που έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει, δει? Εντυπώσεις?

----------


## JTB

Βασικά κανένα σαν το Piranesi... Αξίζει όμως να δεις και το Impression της Autodesk που κάνει ενδιαφέρουσες κατόψεις επίσης...
Επισημαίνω ότι αν είσαι σε subscription στην Autodesk το έχεις τζάμπα...
Αλλες λύσεις, είναι 
1. Cartoon rendering με plugins αν έχεις MAX και πιθανώς και σε άλλα.
2. Προγράμματα μέσα στο Photoshop
3. Συνδιασμός rendering με φίλτρα και plugins Photoshop.
Δεν έχω κάτι πρόχειρο να σου δείξω αλλά υπάρχουν γνωστά plugins με artistic filters.

----------


## Structur

Ναι, το impression για κατόψεις είναι πολύ καλό και δίνει γρήγορα αποτελέσματα. Υπήρχε και ένα άλλο, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα το όνομα του, πριν βγάλει η adesk το impression με ακριβώς την ίδια φιλοσοφία. 

Επισυνάπτω ένα αρχείο που είχε γίνει με της adesk. Γρήγορο βάψιμο, ωραία αποτελέσματα και πολύ γρήγορα.

----------

